# [SOLVED] Gateway MX8734 Mass Storage Controller



## BowlsRE

When I upgraded from Vista to Windows 7 I started getting an error on my *Mass Storage Controller* under *Other Devices*. I have looked for drivers at Gateway, but they won't even tell me where they are without a fee. I have also looked on the net; but can't find them for Windows 7; they appear to be for Windows XP only. I have an external HDD I cannot see now and I thought this was the problem. Following are the IDs:
PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_0685107B&REV_00
PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_0685107B
PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&CC_018000
PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&CC_0180

Can anybody help? Many Thanks for a point in the right direction.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Gateway MX8734 Mass Storage Controller*

Hi and welcome to TSF I found this which is either xp or vista you would need to check it http://assets.gateway.com/support/d...oller version: Intel 6.2.0.2002&uid=263366259 you may need to scroll down the inset window a good bit for your model number


----------



## BowlsRE

*Re: Gateway MX8734 Mass Storage Controller*

Thank you for the response. The driver included in that page is for Vista. I also foujnd the XP earlier both stop because the OS is Windows 7. I have been unable to find anything on Gateway.com. My searches on the internet have thus far also not found anything for *Windows 7*. Microsoft also seems not to have anything. It appears to me that no manufacturer has come up with one for there particular devices (how can this be true; how do they expect large devices to work?) :4-dontkno*I am just plain confused.* What is more confusing is that I left my external drive connected to my laptop yesterday and left it for about an hour out of frustration. When I came back the drive was recognized. This morning the drive is gone again, yet its lights show it active reading, as yesterday before it appeared.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Gateway MX8734 Mass Storage Controller*

Hi many vista drivers work on win 7


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Gateway MX8734 Mass Storage Controller*

The driver you are looking for is a Texas Instrument Flash Media card reader PCIxx12 Specs:
4-in-1 Digital Media Manager
Secure Digital® (SD), Memory Stick™, Memory Stick-Pro™, and Multimedia Card® (MMC)

This should have nothing to do with issues with your external HD unless this HD is connected to your Media Card Reader.

Gateway list two Media Card Reader drivers:
http://support.gateway.com/support/...it) TI Media Card Reader Driver&uid=263530520

*D20009-000-001.exe*
*The most likely driver*

And

http://support.gateway.com/support/...ader Driver Version: TI 2.0.0.6&uid=263530968

*D20003-003-001.exe*

I have checked the codes of these drivers with the one you have posted:
*PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_0685107B&REV_00
PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_0685107B
PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&CC_018000
PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&CC_0180*

The funny thing is the drivers on the Gateway site do not have the same codes:
*D20003-003-001.exe *file has these codes listed in the tifm21.inf file:


Code:


; xx12
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF001179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF101179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF311179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_00011179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_207C17AA; xx12 specific

The *D20009-000-001.exe* file list these codes in the tifm21.inf file:


Code:


; xx12
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF001179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF011179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF021179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF031179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF131179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF041179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF051179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF061179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF071179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF081179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF091179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF0A1179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF0B1179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF0C1179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF0D1179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF0E1179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF0F1179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF101179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF311179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_00011179; xx12 specific
%DESCRIPTION_xx12%=FMDriverInstall_OEMTOS1,PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_207C17AA; xx12 specific

I have also searched Gateways website for TI Media Card Reader drivers:
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?param=TI+Media+Card+Reader+Driver&st=kw

None of these have the same code as you have posted.
I have also searched for other drivers for this card reader and have yet to find the same "code" you have posted (Acer,Gateway, Dell, Sony, Toshiba etc.)

This being said none of these drivers will install correctly without the correct "code".

Is there any thing attached to this card reader?
If so please remove all devices (peripherals) from the computer that are not necessary and "see" if the code changes.
If so please post the "new" code.

Please answer the following

What OS are you running Win7 32bit or Win7 64bit?
Is it a Legit (w/ Keycode) version and activated?
Are there any other errors in the Device Manager?
If so please post them.
Did this card reader function correctly prior to the Win7 install?
What was the original OS installed XP or Vista, 32bit or 64bit?

An Everest full report may also help (link under my signature)
Select the trial version
Copy and Paste (All Pages) to MS Word or Notepad and attach the full report to your next post using the Go Advance Option.
This will help me "see" all the hardware you have installed.

Bill


----------



## joeten

*Re: Gateway MX8734 Mass Storage Controller*

thank you Bill


----------



## BowlsRE

*Re: Gateway MX8734 Mass Storage Controller*

Sorry it took so long to reply; I had some other things going on. The "D20009-000-001" file was the one that worked. After installation the "Mass Storage Controller" disappeared and was replaced by a "Memory Technology Driver" and "Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller" beneath that with no problems. I appreciate your help:wave:I had looked through the Gateway site after talking to the tech and got nowhere. I suppose I didn't know what I was looking for or at.:4-dontkno


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Gateway MX8734 Mass Storage Controller*

I am glad to hear you have it sorted out.
Thanks for letting us know.

Bill


----------



## maverick1800

Thanks guys, I was also having the same mass controller porblem with my Toshiba A100 and after reading the answer of BCCOMP, I was able to resolve the issue!!


----------

